
WhatsAPP backing up on Google Drive unencrypted? - dguillot
I just clicked on What&#x27;s App on my Android phone to send a message and then it asked me to backup my Chats (messages) and Media on Google Drive.<p>You have a choice (lucky enough there&#x27;s NEVER in the selection). Why would I do that?! Am I the only one noticing this?! Like WTF!!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.whatsapp.com&#x2F;faq&#x2F;en&#x2F;android&#x2F;28000019
Important: Media and messages you back up are not protected by WhatsApp end-to-end encryption while in Google Drive.<p>EDIT
To ensure you are not backing up to your Google Drive:<p>+ Click on the three dots top right corner
+ Click on Settings
+ Click on Chats backup<p>There should be a Google Drive settings
======
philx101
What's the point of encryption Google has everything anyway :/

